# So, any other sea slug animal head people out there?



## jcfynx (Dec 9, 2008)

Just wonderin' if I'm the only one here. We're kinda a "rare breed" eehehe x3


----------



## M. LeRenard (Dec 9, 2008)

That's totally awesome.  You get 100 awesomeness points for this.


----------



## Lyrihl (Dec 11, 2008)

wieeeeeeeeeerd... but cool! XD


----------

